

Calling All n00bs – Learn How to Code with Code Academy - michaelmcgee0
http://tech.li/2011/12/learn-to-code-with-code-academy/

======
p0wn3d
It would be awesome if someone came up with a class that used Skype or some
multi-user video/audio remote solution.

~~~
michaelmcgee0
This idea is what codelesson.com does. Taught online and instructor-led.

------
AdamFernandez
"Other startups, like TeamTreehouse and CodeCademy, are trying to teach
programming online, but Griffin says that just doesn’t work."

What data does he base this assumption on?

~~~
michaelmcgee0
I think what he was getting at is that they are "not as effective" in teaching
people how to build web applications. There are people who can learn this way,
but for beginners, it is really difficult.

In terms of data, we have tried them all. Not just Treehouse and Codecademy,
but the web apps already out on the market (in-browser tutorials, ebooks,
screencasts, physical books, etc.). And a lot of the students we have in Code
Academy have tried them as well. They told us they wanted something more than
just doing these online tutorials by themselves. They wanted a learning
environment where they could learn with other people who are passionate about
learning web development, get instruction from a professional software
developer, and have mentors who can help them with the learning.

